
Google makes $550M strategic investment in Chinese e-commerce firm JD.com - john58
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/17/google-550-million-jd/
======
baybal2
A castling move I believe - it is like a making a statement: i am at at your
mercy, don't beat me, while they take JD as their "human shield" against
Beijing. JD of course did not agree being a human shield for free

